# Sheds in town



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I will try not to sound like to much of a geek. But I was so excited today. I was doing a survey up on South Temple and 1000 East at the Salt Lake Regional Hospital. I had seen some fresh deer tracks. Well about noon I was walking fence line and ta-da matching two point sheds. It never ceases to amaze me. Its so cool to find sheds especially when I am looking for them. Much less in downtown SLC. I know that we have deer in the city, I see them all the time in the river bottoms, even right of the side of the freeway on 90th by that water retention basin. The biggest city in the state and sheds right there. Made my day. Then it occurred to me I need to take an online course this year to collect them. –oh- well private property I hope they don’t throw me in the clink.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

> I hope they don't throw me in the clink.


"I say sick-em. :evil: "

 I know - jk


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Just passed my on line antler gathering ethic course. I am gona frame this and hang it on the wall.


----------



## jpaint (May 2, 2009)

Hey guys just posted some pics in a new shed contest. check out trackmytrophies.com they are giving away a pack and some other stuff. would love to post some shed photos here, but i can't figure out where


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw some sheds in town once. One was painted red and the other was a nice white color.
Hey wait, isn't this the Home Depot forum. Never mind.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

There are sheds all around in town down here...people just leave 'em right in their front yard and don't even pick them up, almost like trash. The dogs sure have a fun time mixing them up between the different neighbor's yards. :lol:


----------

